# Olive Oil for flea treatment



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

Has anyone else tried this?

I bought a Flea Treatment from the vets for Buster but it made his hair fall out. Not going to make that mistake again! so i bought some Virgin Olive Oil- a large bottle for £2.39 from old faithful Lidls.

Was watching tv tonight with the pooches and noticed Buster kept biting his bottom. I had a closer look and he had two fleas. Little blighters! and poor Buster! 

So i ran a few inches of water and dunked him in. Smothered him in olive oil then rinsed it off using normal dog shampoo- how gratifiying seeing the little bodies in the water! Did Che has well while i was there and he had a few as well. 

Tomorrow the carpets will be cleaned and ALL the rugs etc. 

This is the first time i have actual had the fleas- It was a preventative measure before. It makes me feel dirty! 

So, does anyone else use Olive oil for this purpose?

Someone also told me to sprinkle salt on the carpet before hoovering as the fleas dont like it. Not sure i'd go that far! they might want some vinegar or tomato sauce next. hahaha!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Sprinkling salt on carpets before hoovering dries them out and kills them so there is no chance of them coming back out the hoover which they can do when alive.

Also don't forget to repeat a couple of times about a week apart to make sure you kill the fleas that were eggs and are just hatching.

The first time my dog got fleas I was mortified, felt so dirty etc and did everything I could to get rid then wondered why I was getting bit a week later. The dogs were fine because of the flea treatment but as the new ones were hatching I was getting eaten!! So not I make sure I put salt on my carpet once a week to be on the safe side (but then I take in all the waif and strays )


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ive used a few treatments from shops but they were a waste of money. Have found that frontline was the best for my puss and staykill for spraying the house , i get mine from the vet although they now do it on line a bit cheaper. My friend had a lamp with a tray round it and it was surrounded in some sticky stuff she was horrfied as to how many she found in the morning. She was reanting and the landlord thinks hers came form a previous owner. She had to get the council out to spray the whole house in the end as she was being eaten alive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

its usually reccomended not to hoover too often if you have fleas in the house, the heat from hoovering can help the eggs to hatch apparently!?

I havent used olive oil, but i presume its the same principle as using conditioner to get rid of nits in kids hair. Smother in conditioner then nit comb them out, keep repeating every few days. If you did this with the olive oil i am guessing that you would have the same result. 

Not sure that such frequent bathing and shampooing would do your dogs skin and coat that much good though.... 

someone with more experience will be along i'm sure to answer that.


----------

